# Ending a Long Running Series: That's the Way to Do It!



## Perpetual Man (Jul 1, 2013)

As we are in the quiet part of the television year I thought it might be good to have a look at different last episodes of series that ended under their own terms. (ie. not cancelled)

It takes something special to end a show, especially a successful one in a manner that is fitting to that show, that is true to all that has gone before and yet gives a satisfying ending. This is something that comes down, quite often, to the final scene.

It's not something I ever looked for, until I read an article on the last episode of Star Trek The Next Generation, where the producers talked about their final scene, and talked about the end of successful sitcom Cheers, siting it as a near perfect ending for a long running show.

So which shows had the best, most memorable, or worst ending?

I'm talking non-genre as well here!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 1, 2013)

I loved the end of Blake's Seven, despite the cheesiest acting known to mankind through it. The enigmatic last shot of Avon (stop sniggering, J-WO, yes, it's the leathers of course  ), the sound of the gun, the we're not quite sure what happened next. It wasn't originally supposed to be the last episode -- the episode at the end of series 3 was supposed to end it when the liberator got destroyed (I think), but they commisioned a last series. Gareth Thomas (Blake) was getting fed up with being typecast -- he was a serious Shakesperian actor who kept being associated with a space opera -- and insisted that when they killed him there had to be blood and definite death. Anyway, that one stuck with me for ages.

Oh, and the ending of Blackadder when they went over the top. I cried to that one.


Edit -- I'll add Robin of Sherwood for two reasons: best episode when Michael Praed died was fantastic. Anything else up to and including the last episode with Jason Connery was awful.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll start off with Cheers as I mentioned it above. 

It's a down played conclusion to one of the most popular American sitcoms of all time, centered on the Boston Bar Cheers, it's womanizing owner Sam Malone (Ted Danson), the staff and regular clients. (It also offered a spin off that was arguably even more successful, Frasier).

In the final episode Malone's lost love from the show's early years, Diane Chambers (Shelley Long) returns and tries to rekindle her relationship with the barman.

The final scene, the ones that the STTNG guys were so impressed with sees Sam realizing that the bar is his one true love, and that he cannot leave it behind. 

With the bar empty he walks out, pausing to straighten a picture then turns out the lights and leaves.

It is the straightening of the picture that somehow makes it, giving it that little touch that makes you realize that it might all be over, but life goes on and Sam is where he belongs.

The episode itself, nicely brings a sense of closure to the show, with characters moving on with their lives, but this ending allows you to see beyond that.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 1, 2013)

springs said:


> I loved the end of Blake's Seven, despite the cheesiest acting known to mankind through it. The enigmatic last shot of Avon (stop sniggering, J-WO, yes, it's the leathers of course  ), the sound of the gun, the we're not quite sure what happened next. It wasn't originally supposed to be the last episode -- the episode at the end of series 3 was supposed to end it when the liberator got destroyed (I think), but they commisioned a last series. Gareth Thomas (Blake) was getting fed up with being typecast -- he was a serious Shakesperian actor who kept being associated with a space opera -- and insisted that when they killed him there had to be blood and definite death. Anyway, that one stuck with me for ages.
> 
> Oh, and the ending of Blackadder when they went over the top. I cried to that one.



Ohh Springs, I forgot B7 and that was one of my favourite shows! Yeah, you are right about Season 3, and the sudden fourth year, but the actual cancellation came later, and Chris Boucher, writer of that finale said that he had notes on how it was going to be resolved that were scrapped after the cancellation came through. B7 was notorious for those end of season cliffhangers.

Ironically Gareth Thomas who played Blake did want Blake permanently put away so he could move on with his career, but the fans did not forget there was a Blake clone running around and then he went on to star in another SF show on ITV called Knights of God, alongside Patrick Troughton.

And I need some tissues now, you mentioned Blackadder.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2013)

Worst? Lost. Awful awful awful awful awful. Awful. And I was a huge fan of that show and they ruined it. 

Best ending for me was Farscape, with John and Aeryn in the boat being blown to bits. (Was that cancelled? I think it was. Then there was the Peacekeeper Wars. Still the best though.)

Erm. I can only think of shows that have been cancelled! Apart from Lost. Which should've ended sooner.

Oh, Merlin had a pretty good ending. The epic loveliness of Perwaine was perfect.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh,  wasn't keen on Merlin. Some bits good, some ... Meh. Perwaine was a high point. 8 yo says it was brill, though, cos lots and lots of people died. So what do I know...?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2013)

To be honest, I only remember the Perwaine bits.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 1, 2013)

Mouse said:


> To be honest, I only remember the Perwaine bits.



Heh, Mouse you and your Perwaine. The last scene of Merlin was of Emrys walking by Glastonbury Tor. Quite a nice image if nothing else.

I agree with you about Lost, although I did not think it was bd, just not good and very disappointing. 

It depends how you want to look at Farscape, yes it was cancelled but thanks to fan pressure they were given the go ahead to do The Peacekeeper Wars that allowed them to finish things on their own terms.

I have quite a few I could waffle on about so I'll slip them in every now and then, including my all time favourite final episode.

But that'll be later...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 1, 2013)

I didn't like the last few episodes of _Lost_.  The truth about Jacob and the Man in Black was just boring.  But I was happy about the reunited lovers at the end (because that sort of thing makes me happy) even though the whole rationale for why they were all together was lame.  So I can see why you think it's the worst, Mouse. 

The ending of _ST:TNG_ left me cold.  Didn't love it; didn't hate it. I'd stopped watching the show and only watched the last episode because it was the last and I wanted to see how it ended.  It reminded me why I'd lost interest.

The last few minutes of _Blake's Seven _-- yes!  The most memorable ending ever, as far as I am concerned.

I can't think of any others that impressed me either way, which may be revealing in itself.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm impressed that yo watched Blake's 7 Teresa, I didn't realise it had made it across the pond that successfully.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 1, 2013)

Back when PBS stations attracted a lot of subscriptions by showing endless reruns of Doctor Who, they conceived the idea that importing shows like Blake's Seven would keep those donations coming.  And it worked.  It worked especially well where I live, because there was and is a big SFF community.


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 1, 2013)

WARNING - SPOLIERS BELOW (if you haven't seen - Sopranos, Wire or Fringe then be warned)


Ok, these are off Genre but

*The Sopranos* - An ambiguous ending, one where the last scene left us with the Soprano family having something to eat in a diner. The direction lets us think that something bad is going to happen, a man goes into the toilet and we wonder 'is he here to kill Tony?' also Meadow arrives late and we wonder if she is going to be attacked or see an attack on her family. But it all ends with just the family enjoying a meal and life continues. Some say this was a great ending, for others it was an anti-climax.

*The Wire* - I personally think that this was one of the best endings I've ever seen. The series itself was all about the drug and gang culture against the police and press culture. As the last season (season 5) comes to an end we have met a new generation of street kids, the last series watches them go in different directions and ends with (I think) four of them falling into similar roles that older characters have lived through and (in some cases) vacated. There is the one that got out and lives with a good family, the one that is tough and makes a living robbing the gangsters and the intelligent one that is poor and is living in a homeless crack den and will turn to the drug. It is poignant and a stark reminder that the cycle keeps going, whilst some people are saved from the life, and others die by the sword (or gun) there will always be a new generation moving forward to replace them as long as the system is broken and allows the children to fall through the cracks. 

*Fringe* - This was, for me, a bit of a let down. By trying to tie up all the loose ends and get the whole story 'resolved' they went down the 'and they all lived happily ever after' scenario. Instead of something clever or meaningful we were left with a final episode where the plan worked and although Walter had to leave and go to the future (of the future) the main characters of Olivia and Peter were able to find themselves back in the present living happily with their child. I felt that although it was a resolution that must have felt like a good ending they missed an opportunity to end things in a more interesting way.

there are a few that are coming to an end (Breaking Bad, Dexter) that I'll be interested in seeing what they do, hopefully both with go down the more interesting route than the resolution route and leave the whole series with a thought provoking ending. I expect breaking bad will, maybe Dexter will, but I think it might not.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 1, 2013)

I have to agree with Springs about the ending** of Blackadder, particularly the last minute or so: unsurpassable.









** -  By which I mean the sixth and last episode of Blackadder Goes Forth.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 1, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> I have to agree with Springs about the ending** of Blackadder, particularly the last minute or so: unsurpassable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A brilliant and poignant ending.

I also second the ending of The Sopranos as one of the all time greats. 

The final episode of Band of Brothers would also make it onto my list.


----------



## alchemist (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree on Blackadder but would second The Sopranos ending as an anticlimax. It just didn't fit.

Lost was, of course, a disaster, as was The X Files, but that had disappeared up its own fundament long ago.

I didn't watch much of the previous million episodes but (wait for it) the finale of Sex in the City was pretty good.

Yes, I have just admitted to that.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 2, 2013)

Babylon 5: Sleeping In Light was my favourite finale. 

Still to watch: ST: TNG: All Good Thing, STS9: What You Leave Behind and the finale to The Office, An American Work Place.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 2, 2013)

Rodders said:


> Babylon 5: Sleeping In Light was my favourite finale.
> 
> Still to watch: ST: TNG: All Good Thing, STS9: What You Leave Behind and the finale to The Office, An American Work Place.



I was going to mention B5 at some point and probably still will 

I was never really impressed with the end of STTNG, but DS9 had it's moments at the end.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 2, 2013)

And jumping straight back in: M.A.S.H. (And there will be spoilers)

One of the most successful sitcoms of all time, although it transcended that genre regularly, it ran for 11 years, from 1971 - 1982, and was based on a film of the same name, which in turn was based on a book.

It was a show that could make you laugh out loud one minute and have you stunned and crying the next.

The final episode, Goodbye, Farewell and Amen, was at the time the most watched American television episode in history pulling a unbelievable 125 million viewers.

There is far too much that I could keep writing about, only to say it was set in a Mobile Army Surgical Hospital, during the Korean War. The series ran a lot longer than said war. And was based around the relationships of the doctors and staff who worked there, most  notably the two rebellious surgeons, Benjamin 'Hawkeye' Pierce (Alan Alda) and B J Hunicutt (Mike Farrell) who replace the original 'Trapper' John McIntyre for most of the run.

The final film length episode deals with Hawkeye recovering from some trauma that even his humour could not over come, and Hunnicutt finding his tour of duty was coming to an end, and his inability to say goodbye to the man had become his best friend. 

His 'escape' is held off through various problems, until the 'war' ends and as the characters slowly drift away, he still finds impossible to bid his friend farewell. 

As the final chopper rises into the air taking Hawkeye on the long journey home, he looks down and sees Hunnicutt sitting on his motor bike ready to leave himself, but he has spelled out in rocks the word 'Goodbye' a message for both the characters and the viewers.


----------



## soulsinging (Jul 3, 2013)

Moonbat said:


> *The Wire* - I personally think that this was one of the best endings I've ever seen. The series itself was all about the drug and gang culture against the police and press culture. As the last season (season 5) comes to an end we have met a new generation of street kids, the last series watches them go in different directions and ends with (I think) four of them falling into similar roles that older characters have lived through and (in some cases) vacated. There is the one that got out and lives with a good family, the one that is tough and makes a living robbing the gangsters and the intelligent one that is poor and is living in a homeless crack den and will turn to the drug. It is poignant and a stark reminder that the cycle keeps going, whilst some people are saved from the life, and others die by the sword (or gun) there will always be a new generation moving forward to replace them as long as the system is broken and allows the children to fall through the cracks.



This one for sure. Season 5 itself had trouble living up to the excellence of season 4, but man did those closing scenes really do it well. One of the greatest shows of all time and it definitely went out on top.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 3, 2013)

For me personally the my favourite final scene, which in many ways extends to the final episode was Quantum Leap.

It might not have been intended to be the final episode as the show was technically cancelled, but the writing was on the wall and the writers knew how to go out with style.

To be honest the show deserved to be cancelled. The fifth season was tired, and no matter how much the two leads, Scott Bakula and Dean Stockwell tried, they could not overcome the obstacles placed before them. 

From the risible reworked theme tune to the 'celebrity stories' that guest starred 'names' or saw Sam leaping into famous people to the attempt to do different things, like leaping outside of Sam's own lifetime just didn't work. 

Until the last episode.

Quantum Leap had a formula. Sam Beckett would leap to any year within his own life time, his soul or consciousness in the body of someone else. He would be there to right something that had gone wrong. His friend and Project Observer Al would turn up in the form of a hologram that only Sam could see and here, put right what once went wrong, then leap out, moved through time by a mysterious force (God or Time itself) to the next task. The staple of virtually episode was Sam looking in a mirror and seeing someone else's reflection there.

The last episode took everything you knew and twisted it 90 degrees, keeping you off balance throughout, because you knew what was happening, but you didn't.

Sam looking in a mirror and seeing his own reflection.

A bartender called Al, who may or may not have been God.

Regulars in the bar who had familiar names with faces of some of the people Sam had saved in the past.

A cantankerous old miner stooped over and bitter.

The fact that Sam seemed to have leaped in at the precise moment of his birth.

His body vanishing from the future.

The shock just kept coming. The clever twist when you realise the bitter miner is not there, only Sam can see him, then the miner leaps out. That the old drunk called Goushie looks in the mirror and Sam sees a different face.

It is all the staples of Quantum Leap but different.

The pay off is Sam's realisation, something he is lead to by barkeeper Al, that he, Sam has been subconsciously moving himself through time, and the only thing is stopping him going home is himself.

But now able to do so he doesn't, instead he remains true to something that was at the core of the series, the friendship between himself and hologram Al. His biggest regret that he did not save Al's first marriage and in doing so leaps, as himself to her side, just when she is giving up on her marriage (she believed Al dead in Vietnam), and tells her that Al is alive, and that he will be coming home... and she waits.

The implications of this are huge but rarely mentioned. It means that time will be rewritten. Al will come home to his waiting wife. He will not become a philanderer being with his one real love, he will  not go off the rails and alcoholism, which will probably mean he would not end up working for Project Starbright, and more importantly meeting Sam there. 

Without him Project Quantum Leap could never have happened in the same way... (we know it would have continued without him from a previous episode)... but everything changes, and perhaps that is why it is not Sam that leaps, but the room around him that dissolves and vanishes.

But the last scene is the most powerful, as black screen shows writing. Telling you that Al and Beth live a wonderful life together and have kids a plenty.

It then fades out one more time and the words "Dr Sam Becket never returned home"

are the last thing we see


----------



## JoanDrake (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree with Mouse about LOST. It was an absolute cheat to the audience and an admission that they had never planned on resolving anything from the beginning. It's the classic, "with a mighty leap the hero jumps out of the hole that was too high to jump out of."

The best ending I ever saw was "Fall Out", Episode 17 of *The Prisoner*. The one example of where an enigma was resolved without disappointing the audience. All the questions are answered..with other questions.

The most final, though certainly not the best of anything, ever, was that of Xena, Warrior Princess. She was graphically beheaded, shot full of arrows and finally cremated after an attempt to resurrect her failed. Yet they STILL managed an animated sequel.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 12, 2013)

Perpetual Man said:


> As the final chopper rises into the air taking Hawkeye on the long journey home, he looks down and sees Hunnicutt sitting on his motor bike ready to leave himself, but he has spelled out in rocks the word 'Goodbye' a message for both the characters and the viewers.



Absolutely the best final episode to a long-running series  -- Ever!

My candidate for the worst:  _Seinfeld_. The finale was a disappointing as the series was entertaining. A took something that was "about nothing" and somehow managed to make it less than nothing.

Staying within the SFF genre, I would have to nominate _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ for the worst ending award. Yeah, I know, it only ran 31 episodes, but as an extension of the film franchise, it might qualify as long-running.

Having the young John Connor escape into the future, thereby negating everything he would do to lead Humanity against the machines, was the equivalent of having Arnie rip out his own CPU.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jul 12, 2013)

Nope, can't really think of any long running series that that really ended well. 

The closest I can think of is, as has been mentioned, _Blackadder 4_, but we now discover it wasn't planned that way and it was only final editing that created it when they discovered that they had botched the original ending in the studio filming. 

Have to disagree with Blakes 7 being a good ending. My memories as an nine year old are of it being a highly contrived ending, where each member of the crew was singularly dispatched - maybe they all had it in their contracts that they had to be given an individual death scene*

Nope, best ending to a (very small running series) goes to _The Young Ones _for me. Death by red bus falling off cliff. Not quite SF&F...(well it had elements of urban fantasy...)


=====================

* I might be wrong, but it has been >30 years since I've seen it. I think I was annoyed because after 4 series on the run, why all of the sudden did they become so inept and easy to hit???


----------



## Allegra (Jul 12, 2013)

*Six Feet Under* - the ending is such a brilliant emotional ride. I cried a bucket!


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 13, 2013)

REBerg said:


> ...My candidate for the worst: _Seinfeld_. The finale was a disappointing as the series was entertaining. A took something that was "about nothing" and somehow managed to make it less than nothing...


 
Strongly disagree. Seinfeld was funny but none of the characters were lovable. They were all selfish. We saw the worst in ourselves and laughed at it. They truly got what they deserved. The characters seemed surprised at their punishments even though they were selfish to the point of the ridiculous. If less than hilarious, certainly appropriate.


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Jul 14, 2013)

Perpetual Man said:


> I'll start off with Cheers as I mentioned it above.
> 
> It's a down played conclusion to one of the most popular American sitcoms of all time, centered on the Boston Bar Cheers, it's womanizing owner Sam Malone (Ted Danson), the staff and regular clients. (It also offered a spin off that was arguably even more successful, Frasier).



We love Cheers in our house!

I agree with Frasier though. The ending was good, but I was kind of upset how they left it sort of ambiguous. *WARNING: There be spoilers ahead!* Sure it looks like he and Charlotte are going to get together and live happily ever after, but something cementing that would have been nice. Otherwise, great end to the show!


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 14, 2013)

WARNING! SPOILERS FOR BABYLON 5 AND FRIENDS:


I'll second Babylon 5 as my favourite finale of all time. After all these years it still has a memorable place in my heart. Sheridan all alone in a ship on the edge of space, ascending in his last moments of life, fulfilling his destiny.  The most significant characters who were able to making their last appearance on the show, giving the now decommissioned B5 station their final farewell before the systems were shut down and the self destruct trigger pulled. And then afterwards showing how their lives continued on as Ivanova wrapped it up with a strong narrative.

There was emotion in that ending. Both sad and happy. I think they did a great job with Babylon 5.


I was happy with the way Friends ended, with Rachel and Ross officially a couple and at last happy together, Monica pregnant, all the storylines wrapped up with hope for a happy future. The final scene in the house that had really become all of theirs, and how it was now empty because they were all moving on with their lives. The friends altogether for one last time, saying farewell to the house and leaving their keys on the bench by the door -- and they could help but make one last joke about how _all_ of them had a copy of the key. Yes, I think it was done well.


----------



## reiver33 (Jul 14, 2013)

Most of my 'great endings; have already been covered, so I'll just give my nod;

Babylon 5 - I have great difficulty watching the final episode as its associated with a time of loss in my personal life. It brings a tear to my eye.

Blakes 7 - Yup, Avon stands there with the gun, and then he smiles.

Farscape - the final episode of the regular series. Instead of the usual 'Previously, on Farscape' it was 'And now, finally, on Farscape' and the catch-up was a flash single scene from previous episodes.

Quantum Leap - the final message on the screen - talk about a slap in the face! Bastards!

Blackadder 4 - "...we've survived the Great War, 1914 -1917" is such a kick in the stomach, and the end moments, however they came about, are heartaching.

Moving sideways - the final episode of The Shield makes for desperately uncomfortable (but enthralling) television as you wait for something bad to happen.

My Pet Peeves...

Almost any series that gets cancelled but I'd like to single out Odyssey-5, which ends on the proverbial cliffhanger - AND THEN THEY RELEASE IT ON DVD! (Which is how I came across it). Talk about sticking it to the viewing public one more time.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 14, 2013)

reiver33 said:


> Almost any series that gets cancelled but I'd like to single out Odyssey-5, which ends on the proverbial cliffhanger - AND THEN THEY RELEASE IT ON DVD! (Which is how I came across it). Talk about sticking it to the viewing public one more time.


This reminds me of many a US TV movie shown on British television that didn't come to a proper end. They were, of course, pilots for series that were never made (though this was never made plain).


(Sorry for the hijack, but there isn't a thread called _Ending a Non-Running Series: That's the Way to Do It!_)


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 14, 2013)

My favourite ending vote would  probably go to Twin Peaks.


----------

